# New hire questions



## LemonAidz (Feb 10, 2022)

Starting at the DC ,  anyone know if you are guaranteed 40hrs a week? Also is OT available regularly? And finialy can anybody ball park health insurance cost for lowest copay, for me wife and 2 kids, trying to see how much they take out of each check.  Thanks so much!@


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 10, 2022)

Welcome!
Yes on 40 hours.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 10, 2022)

Welcome, if that’s your real name please change it 🙂


----------



## Hal (Feb 10, 2022)

Its either 36 or 40 hours depending on your shift. But the 36 hour shifts typically get a pretty decent shift differential because the 36 hour shifts are weekends.

Healthcare costs vary by state so unless someone is in your DC, might be a hard guess.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 10, 2022)

LemonAidz said:


> Starting at the DC in pueblo colorado,  anyone know if you are guaranteed 40hrs a week? Also is OT available regularly? And finialy can anybody ball park health insurance cost for lowest copay, for me wife and 2 kids, trying to see how much they take out of each check.  Thanks so much!@


Technically not guaranteed 40 hours, but I’ve never seen them use “no work available” no matter how slow it is. They will just make you sweep the rest of shift. My dc had ot all last year and so far it’s been 50/50. I’m not expecting any until April.


----------



## LemonAidz (Feb 10, 2022)

Thanks for the response! Good to know, I desperately need the hours!!


----------



## LemonAidz (Feb 10, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome!
> Yes on 40 hours.


Nice! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## LemonAidz (Feb 10, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Welcome, if that’s your real name please change it 🙂


That's my government name! Be nice!


----------



## targetdude1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Err, you're scheduled for 40/36 always, in that way it's a lot better than retail, but depending on volumes they can force you home before your shift is over or even schedule you down entire days (happening in my DC right now even as the hire hand over fist).

Overall though you should have no trouble maintaining 40 hrs and more if you want over the long haul, much of the yr OT tends to be available or mandatory.


----------



## targetdude1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Technically not guaranteed 40 hours, but I’ve never seen them use “no work available” no matter how slow it is. They will just make you sweep the rest of shift. My dc had ot all last year and so far it’s been 50/50. I’m not expecting any until April.




They do use no work available at my DC sometimes, and force people home. It seems like they really dont like to use it though, and most people they would try to find a way to allow to stay as a general rule. YMMV.


----------



## brizzality (Feb 11, 2022)

If it’s slow be prepared to leave early. If you complain they will move you to puts or IM or something to stay longer. But be good and work hard


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 15, 2022)

brizzality said:


> If it’s slow be prepared to leave early. If you complain they will move you to puts or IM or something to stay longer. But be good and work hard


The more you learn the better chances you can stay and do other things than just housekeeping. 

When they ask me to do housekeeping I always tell them I already did because I clean as I go because I'm a winner.  And because sweeping sucks!


----------

